# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần trước Didau đã giới thiệu đến các một chương trình tour khá thú vị - Photo Tour. Trở lại tuần này là các tour trong nước có tour đến Hà Tiên - Châu Đốc từ Tp.HCM và đến Nha Trang - Ninh Chữ từ Hà Nội. Tour nước ngoài sẽ đưa bạn đến nước Nga và những thành phố cổ kính của Anh. Ở Anh vào thời điểm này rất nhộn nhịp, mọi thứ đang được chuẩn bị để chào đón sự kiện Olympic đang tới gần.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Long Xuyên - Châu Đốc - Hà Tiên - Rạch Giá*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 1.878.000VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: Thứ 6 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhPhí tham quan Cù Lao Ông Hổ, thuyền máy Bè Cá, Làng Chăm và tắm biểnBảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Ninh Chữ*

Thời gian: 5 ngàyGiá tour: 8.060.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 20/05/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhThuế VAT, bảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - London - Stonehenge - Bath - Oxford - Glasgow - Edinburgh*

Thời gian: 9 ngàyGiá tour: 76.000.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 22/06/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường và phí an ninhXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, lệ phí xin visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ, thư mời.

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hoàn Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Moscow - Saint Petersburg*

Thời gian: 8 ngày 7 đêmGiá tour: 50.379.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 30/05/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, vé tàu khứ hồi và lệ phí sân bayXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhGiấy mời, visa Nga và bảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

